# DDR Training?



## Wombat (Apr 12, 2008)

Hay.

I'm really interested in sort of 'training' in DDR to try and get really good. Right now I'm pretty brilliant at standard mode and probably average on heavy. My favourite game is Extreme 2 so I pay that the most, but I also have Max and Supernova. I can't afford a Wii so I'm stuck with my PS2 for now.

But, anyway, do you guys have any suggestions on how to train to get really good? I'd like to try competitions and stuff eventually. Anyway, yeah, that's it. ^^;


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm ok at DDR, but I probably wouldn't be if it weren't for FFR. http://www.flashflashrevolution.com. Great game. Look at my signature .

Here's one of my replays:

http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/profile/culmor30/replay/16759092/

Yeah, no life D:


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Use Bar (I don't, but the hardcores do)
2. Play easier songs to increase your FA
3. Use bar 
4. Play forever
5. Play the retardedly hard songs, as they seem to be people's favorites for some reason.
6. Become obsessed with the game and do nothing but listen to DDR soundtracks to you know everything about the steps and the lyrics.  

The road to DDR startdom is a very droll and dedicated life of J-pop.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

You must have very nice legs.





















Anyway, here's some tips:
Memorize the sequencer. It's pretty much impossible to play the higher difficulties without already sort of knowing what steps you're going to have to make because they're packed too close together/move too fast for you to read.
Use the bar.
Wear shorts when you play.  Seriously, do everything you would do if you were going to run for a mile, because you more or less will be.

Also, have you heard of Stepmania?


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 16, 2008)

Pfft, that's what speed mods are for.  

And nah, used to.  Haven't played seriously in a long time.


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 18, 2008)

Essentially Kimmerset covered must of what I was thinking its mostly practice to be honest, just stay consist with it no one hopped on the pad and instantly mastered experiment.  Essentially the 3 elements I focus on are timing, endurance, and focus.     Timing you learn from the easy songs (as already stated), endurance you can gain by practice w/o the bar and focus just comes in due time.  I wouldn't worry about adapting to any of the stupidly hard songs yet like Pluto, Chaos and Fasination just get the basics down first .  I use to play competitively and freestyled a good bit trying to get back into the scene.  The only recommendation I wouldn't take too stronger would be practicing with stepmania or ffr (xqsite) simply because your timing might get horrible outta whack.  I played ITG for about a year or so went back to SuperNova2 and still have trouble getting sub 20 greats on 8-9 footers x.x

Made a bit more detail posted as to my abilities at my prime on the stepmania thread:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=17234&page=2


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 18, 2008)

Play it until you can't see


----------



## Mozee (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd say just go ahead and work on stuff rated like 7-9 for a while just to get the turns. Don't use the bar until you can do some 10's barless, that way you're not reliant on it. Only use it for accuracy.

Also, play Pump it Up if you can find a machine nearby. It makes 4-panel games like DDR and ITG become really easy and builds your stamina really quickly. I left DDR on Heavy 9's and played Pump until I was up to Pump's 22's. When I tried DDR again, I could do sets of 10's with no problem at all. I even AAA'd Max 300 a few times (Doesn't matter though, everyone whores that song out x3) If you're going to competitively play DDR/ITG, accuracy is everything. In Pump, it's all about passing insanely hard charts
.
Really though, just play for fun. Once you figure out turns on some easier stuff, you can apply it to anything and really take off. Grab stepmania too, it helps with your sightreading and gives you an idea of what to expect on higher levels. Its a great way to figure out turns too. Just have fun playing and you'll get good in no time! Find some local people to play with too, it makes it all the more fun.

Oh, and play doubles once in a while. It helps with your balance. Look how fun Pump it Up Nightmares are!
Canon-D Nightmare WITH TAIL!


----------



## RedVein (Apr 18, 2008)

from what I have learned playing DDR, have lots and lots of water on hand, you will be able to play longer if you are hidrated, also play your favorite song once in a while, playing your favorite song will alow you to memorize it, and wont get you frustrated with having to play the song that you keep failing at, but still play that fail song...
also... never, EVER play the 300bpm song, that one will  break your legs, panick you, and more then likely, you might through up.
(every DDR has a 300bpm song)


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 18, 2008)

For stamina and to look impressive... Double. <3 

Not so much on DDR, but ITG.  Some DDR double charts are great and all, but I feel they really dumbed them down for the average singles player.  Also keep in mind that I'm 6'0" with long legs and I'm terribly nimble.  Kinda makes it physically possible for me to actually do a lot of ITG's double charts. >>


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 18, 2008)

Definitely a nice vid there Mozee makes me wanna ninja my friend's tripod and show off a bit .  Honestly I've yet to get around to AAA Max300 been tempted a few times but could never break down and play the song that much, always nailed a B and moved on to something more difficult.  Definitely one thing to praise PIU > DDR/ITG is the double charts are a bit insane that and lack of modification of vivid to flat or whatever the case be.

Personally I've really been enjoying improve freestyle lately, its been a while sense I played and watching peoples expressions when ya nailed 360 knee drops, over the bar jumps on matsui japan or dynamite rave is always pleasing.  In either case I think most of us can agree on this equation.

Practice > Excessive Practice > Lack of Practice....or something like that .


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

Training, eh? What are your strong points? Like, stream, chaos, air, etc. I don't believe in staying on one level till you can AA everything, because I moved up to Heavy after A'ing Standard, and I can do all 8 footers with constant As, some 9 footers and one 10 foot. Price I paid for that is probably a hyoooooj plateau @ this level. I've never gotten a AAA. ;_; I'll take some advice too...

Work on your weakness, and to do that, you have to pay attention to the Groove Radar (meter thingy for each song) to see what the song emphasizes.

You really don't need the bar until you start getting GODLY LEVEL. Or speed modifiers. Both of them are a handicap of sorts, and I've played fine so far without either. Speed mods can be useful for practicing timing, however, and should be used when the arrows are too close together to figure out the timing. After you have it though, try not to get in the habit. Same with the bar. It's entirely possible to play well without it for a good while.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2008)

Ya, I haven't really played in years, but I used to be decent on most songs on heavy mode. Just push yourself in practice.

If you're playing and you can't get a really long streak, that's good. At least in my experience, doing the songs that really challenge your ability gives you lots of win before too long.

I guess I never was that amazing though.. I'm not sure what this "bar" is that is supposed to be useful.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 28, 2008)

The important thing is, even if you haven't memorized the song, to anticipate the arrows as they're coming; you should be looking one or two rows down instead of at the arrows at the top. It's much more difficult to follow the steps when you don't have time to properly orient yourself for the next steps.

And don't stomp or wear boots, or you will make the arcade owner v. mad. ):<


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

Arcade? Psh, I go there to show off. I have liek, every home version of DDR and I'm trying to get PIU because in the end, it's cheaper. :3 However fun and social arcade/mall-gatherings may be, I like practicing on my own.


----------

